

Ask HN: What are European alternatives to PRISM affected US corporations? - junto

I&#x27;m heavily invested in PRISM affected US corporations (as are the vast majority of us).<p>My email is provided by Gmail. I use Google search. I use PayPal. I have Yahoo and Microsoft live accounts. I use Skype daily for work. I use Dropbox for cloud files sync. I host small websites on Winhost.com, larger ones on Rackspace and AWS. I&#x27;m enlisted in Facebook, Twitter and LinkedIn.<p>What are the realistic options for European or self-hosted replacements? Any quick wins? Any with migration options?<p>Self hosted<p>============<p>Gmail &#x2F; Ymail &#x2F; Hotmail: Own mail server.<p>Dropbox: Self hosted Owncloud, Bittorrent Sync, ?<p>Facebook: Diaspora, ?<p>Twitter: ?<p>Hosting: 1&amp;1?<p>Skype: any group chat &#x2F; voice clients? P2P?<p>European hosted<p>=================<p>Email:<p>Dropbox: Cloudme.com, ?<p>Facebook: ?<p>Twitter: ?<p>Hosting: ?<p>Skype: ?<p>Suggestions welcome!
======
Hellenion
I was pointed to this wonderful website, they are not all specifically
European alternatives, but it aids in the search for alternatives:
[http://prism-break.org/](http://prism-break.org/)

